# Oily fur under ears



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit is generally very low odour. I can hardly smell anything on his body. However, he seems to have real spaniel ears and the fur underneath seems to get constantly oil and smelly. Is there anything anyone uses for this as I don't want to keep washing him there. I was wondering if I need to use an ear wash to help dry things up a bit. He had a vet check this week and she did check in his ears but I stupidly forgot to mention about the oils. However, going back next week for 'puppy party' so can ask then.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do the ear canals themselfs feel or look oily. 

do you use anything on his ears already?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy had dreadfully smelly runny ears all through puppyhood until I changed her onto NI at about 11 months old. The vet gave me an ear cleaner to use regularly. I rarely have to do it now.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

His ears look really healthy and dry inside. Can't see any wax, etc and it smells ok right inside the ear canal. It just seems to be the fur underneath. He is already on NI, but only for the last 2 weeks, so may be a throwback to the food he was on before. I also think I will start using the ear cleaner as recommended by the vet. I have googled this problem today and used the recommendation of 50% water and 50% white vinegar to wipe inside the ear to help kill off any yeast bacteria that may develop. I have done this and also trimmed the hair around the opening. They also say you can use baking soda on the fur and then brush it out to help with any oils, although not sure if I will before visiting the pet shop to see what other alternatives there may be. He is more pampered than my boys!!!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Keep the hair short under the ears and regular doses of a product called 'quistel' really sort the issue out x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pluck as many of the hairs out of the inner ears as you can. I just use my fingers to pull them out while we're on the sofa watching telly . I was worried at first about hurting him but it doesn't. Clean the ears often and I've heard Thornit powder is good, have yet to get my hands on some but heard good reviews.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you! Some really useful advice there. Hopefully I will soon have a sweet smelling Biscuit!!


----------

